# Fishing at the 1000 Islands NY



## Marie5656 (Oct 24, 2016)

*My dad and Uncle owned a seasonal place up in the 1000 Islands, in Northern NY State many years back. They had a motel, gas station and restaurant. It was on the St. Lawrence Seaway.  Here are some fishing pictures.  The first is me, broken arm and all with my FIRST catch.  The other two are my parents, during a return visit, long after they closed the place.

  *


----------



## Carla (Oct 24, 2016)

Fishing! Used to love doing that! I remember years back how clear the water was in the St Lawrence. I'll bet you have some fond memories of those summers!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2016)

Great pics!  I used to love fishing with the family when I was a kid, had a couple of summer outfits similar to yours Marie!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes I do, Carla.  The high point came when my cousin and I were finally allowed to actually walk cross the street to the River and swim in it, rather than in a pool.  Of course, we called it the lake.


----------



## Carla (Oct 24, 2016)

I did a lot of river swimming too-in the Delaware. Pretty swift current, we wouldn't go out too far. My Dad always had a boat so we skied and tubed, fun times. Parents had a place my the river, my Dad loved it there. It's where we spent our weekends and vacations. My Dad passed in 1998 and the place was sold. Not too long after that, a flood took it and now it remains a vacant lot.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 24, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great pics!  I used to love fishing with the family when I was a kid, had a couple of summer outfits similar to yours Marie!



At that time, I think we all did.  I think they sold for a dollar or so,


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 25, 2016)

The header caught my attention because...LOL...my dad used to threaten us byndeclaring that if we didn't behave, he'd send us on a  "vacation" of a week on each of the 1000 islands. Hadn't thought of that in years.


----------

